# Meet & Greet with Potential Trainer - What to Expect?



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Should this be under a different section?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure whether or not it should be under a different section...

What to expect will vary depending on why the trainer is visiting. Are you looking to take lessons for yourself, or are you looking to do some maintenance/problem solving work with your horses? Will you be moving your horses to their facility, or will they be coming to you (for future sessions, I mean).

They may ask you to work the horses, and will probably have a conversation about where you currently are, your goals, and some basics about yourself and the animals.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Expect him to say anything he thinks you want to hear. Try to find out what other people think of him, especially people who he no longer trains for.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

When I meet a client we talk about the horse, goals in training (which I already know at that point, but we review anyway), tour the facility and work out a schedule that works for everybody. 

Anyone that makes guarantees or promises is full of it. There are NO guarantees in horse training, that is lip service.


----------

